# Advise on keeping a mixed sex pair of Ferrets.



## Lisa-marie (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi, I have a Jill whose 4.5 months, & a Hob who is almost 4 months. I would like advice on breeding & preventing breeding. If I were to allow them to have 1 litter? What is the process with regards to the hob? When would I separate him? & for how long? If I chose the more likely option of not allowing any breeding? Is it best to have them both de sexed? Or is it better to get the Hob a Vasectomy? & leave Jill as she is? As I understand there are negatives of de sexing.
Ps my Jill is an angel, & so calm when held. But my Hob is a total lunatic! & always on high alert! Wakes very easy! & fights to escape when being held. Is this normal?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I have no experience of breeding but would say don't, there are so so many in rescue.
Every year 100s of kits get dumped.

I have always had rescue's who were either neutered when I got them or for kits have taken them back to rescue to be neutered at 6 months.
Much of the research surrounding neutering and disease such as adrenal are US based where their ferrets are nearly all bred by one 'organisation' and neutered very early, around 6 weeks old, before rehoming. I have had nearly 20 ferrets and never had a case of adrenal disease, I also know a rescue who has had 100s through their doors and never had a case.
Their is the option of suprelorin implant too which is effectively chemical neutering and often lasts a few years before needing to be replaced.


----------



## Lisa-marie (Oct 21, 2019)

Arny said:


> I have no experience of breeding but would say don't, there are so so many in rescue.
> Every year 100s of kits get dumped.
> 
> I have always had rescue's who were either neutered when I got them or for kits have taken them back to rescue to be neutered at 6 months.
> ...


Thank you for your help. The only reason I'm tempted to allow 1 litter, is because I'd like to keep 1 of their kits. I've always shared your thoughts on rescue with cats & dogs, but I actually wanted my ferrets to be from rescue, but none of the rescue places I found on Google had any?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lisa-marie said:


> none of the rescue places I found on Google had any?


I'm surprised. Are you in the uk and were looking at specific ferret rescues?
My current ones came from south cheshire ferret rescue and I know they're at capacity (think around 50) most of the year, certainly during kit season and they're definitely not alone.


----------



## Lisa-marie (Oct 21, 2019)

Arny said:


> I'm surprised. Are you in the uk and were looking at specific ferret rescues?
> My current ones came from south cheshire ferret rescue and I know they're at capacity (think around 50) most of the year, certainly during kit season and they're definitely not alone.


Yes I'm in Kent/South East London. None specifically for ferrets near me. But I called a few small animal rescue centres. One of which I used to work at, & they had ferrets when I worked there. But not a couple of months ago when I was looking.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Please don't breeed your ferrets, as they others have said there are so many in rescues. At the moment I know most of our local ones are full to burtsing and we are in Bucks.


----------

